# Can't remove apps with Root App Delete



## hat (May 10, 2018)

We have a new Samsung Galaxy Tab A 10.1 running Android 7. I have it rooted, and I still can't remove apps with root app delete. Some googling lead me to something about the system partition being locked, and running commands in a terminal app. I tried mount -o rw,remount system and then it says system not in /proc/mounts

Not sure what's going on here, just want the bloat off the tablet... evidently these protected partitions also make it impossible for things like AdAway to work, which is also a big disappointment.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 10, 2018)

Try Titanium Backup Pro


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 10, 2018)

I have a Samsung galaxy tab as well , I wasn't comfortable with doing the root process , but the bloatware is just ridiculous & theres so much of it, from that stupid back up service or whatever it is they offer to the connections with Google it's pretty bad .   It's funny too ,because they're actually pretty decent tablets ,and they'd be a lot better without 30% of the resources being used to run sh!t you don't want


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 10, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I have a Samsung galaxy tab as well , I wasn't comfortable with doing the root process , but the bloatware is just ridiculous & theres so much of it, from that stupid back up service or whatever it is they offer to the connections with Google it's pretty bad .   It's funny too ,because they're actually pretty decent tablets ,and they'd be a lot better without 30% of the resources being used to run sh!t you don't want



Go to XDA Forums, they use custom backups for this stuff


----------



## hat (May 11, 2018)

I wouldn't mind a custom rom, but most of them have some issue like camera doesn't work or something...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2018)

hat said:


> I wouldn't mind a custom rom, but most of them have some issue like camera doesn't work or something...



Hence custom backup, but anyways they have directions to root and i believe they use supersu, but titanium backup can turn off or remove built in stuff even.


----------



## hat (May 11, 2018)

It's already rooted and has TWRP, and a backup has already been made. That said, titanium backup isn't doing any better at removing stuff... it's some issue with the system partition being locked/read only.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2018)

hat said:


> It's already rooted and has TWRP, and a backup has already been made. That said, titanium backup isn't doing any better at removing stuff... it's some issue with the system partition being locked/read only.



Might be something to try here

https://www.androidpolice.com/2011/...ns-remount-rw-in-total-commander-for-android/

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1476212&page=3


----------



## hat (May 11, 2018)

That's a good find. Thanks for looking... but it still didn't work. Total Commander said the remount was successful, but root app delete still can't freeze it. Maybe something else is going on here. I read somewhere that some devices have these things locked down at the hardware level somehow, so maybe that's the problem I'm having...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2018)

hat said:


> That's a good find. Thanks for looking... but it still didn't work. Total Commander said the remount was successful, but root app delete still can't freeze it. Maybe something else is going on here. I read somewhere that some devices have these things locked down at the hardware level somehow, so maybe that's the problem I'm having...



Yeah i had a phone where the bootloader was locked down from putting on custom backup like twirp or even putting custom roms on, it was a GS4 from ATT, when thst phone failed i went to a SM-G900T which is fully unlocked


----------



## hat (May 11, 2018)

It's not a bad tablet besides that... really frustrating that the partition is hard locked evidently. I also read somewhere that that's a new thing with android 7 and up with the partition being locked, but root access and remounting at least should get past that...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2018)

hat said:


> It's not a bad tablet besides that... really frustrating that the partition is hard locked evidently. I also read somewhere that that's a new thing with android 7 and up with the partition being locked, but root access and remounting at least should get past that...



Might try looking that topic up for nougat


----------



## Countryside (May 11, 2018)

If its hardware locked its highly unlikely that any third-party software will unlock it, isn't their any samsung hdd software for tablets

personally i gave up on tablets long ago because they gave me a bad headache.


----------

